# Turner Classic Movies



## Johnny Thunder

8:00 PM Abbott And Costello Meet Frankenstein 
9:30 PM Island of Lost Souls 
11:00 PM Murders in the Rue Morgue 
12:15 AM The Devil Bat 
1:30 AM The Body Snatcher
2:45 AM Scared to Death


----------



## Death's Door

Hmmm - I think I will have to check this out tonight. Thanx for sharing. Bela rules!!!!!


----------



## mrklaw

I wish we got TCM.
As a side note, I got a Dracula DVD from the library that has Dracula, Daughter of Dracula, Son of Dracula, and House of Dracula.

Something to watch while working on props.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

mrklaw said:


> I wish we got TCM.
> As a side note, I got a Dracula DVD from the library that has Dracula, Daughter of Dracula, Son of Dracula, and House of Dracula.
> 
> Something to watch while working on props.


I own that! It's a great collection.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

*TCM Underground Cinema*

My parents get the Turner Classic Movie magazine. Last night I saw the cover for the October edition... Ed Wood's Bride of the Monster! Totally sucked me in.Seems that Turner is starting a new"monthly-franchise" late night line-up on Fridays with Cult Classic, undergound b-movies! With your host.... ROB ZOMBIE.

I don't know about you guys but I LOVE Rob Zombie.

Rob Zombie and underground cult horror? Hell yeah. Sign me up.

It starts Friday, October 13th (of course) and some of the movies they'll be playing next month are Dr. Cyclops and Dr. X (10/6) Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill! (10/20), The Crazies (10/27) Mark of the Vampire, Devil Doll and a whole bunch of other stuff.

You could start a whole new section in here for that alone! jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice! I saw that Rob was going to be a new host for cult films and I'm glad you posted when it was all going to start. Sweet!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*TCM for October '09*

Here are the flicks that may be of interest to horror and genre fans showing on Turner Classic Movies this October:

*October 3*
White Zombie (1932)
I Walked With A Zombie (1943)
*
October 4*
Mad Love (1935)
Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers (1956)

*October 8*
Black Moon (1934) 
*
October 9*
Evil Dead 2: Dead By Dawn (1987) 
Horror House (1969)

*October 10
*Tales Of Terror (1962)
Pit And The Pendulum (1961)

*
October 11*
Body Snatcher, The (1945)
Isle Of The Dead (1945)
Unknown, The (1927) 
Unholy Three (1925)

*October 15*
Son Of Kong (1933)
I Married A Monster From Outer Space (1958
War Of The Worlds, The (1953) 
*
October 16*
Picture of Dorian Gray, The (1945) 
Videodrome (1982)
TerrorVision (1986)

*October 17*
Freaks (1932)
Devil Doll, The (1936)
Time Machine, The (1960)
20 Million Miles To Earth (1957)
Ghost Ship, The (1943)

*October 18*
 Ghost Ship, The (1943)
Walking Dead, The (1936)
Bedlam (1946)
Phantom of the Opera, The (1925) 
Vampyr - Der Traum des Allan Grey (1932) 
Fearless Vampire Killers, The (1967)

*October 20*
Mr. Sardonicus (1961) 
Strait-Jacket (1964)
Tingler, The (1959)
13 Ghosts (1960)
Old Dark House, The (1963
Old Dark House, The (1932)
Festival of Shorts #11 The Tell-Tale Heart (1942)
*
October 23*
Dragonwyck (1946)

*October 24*
Corpse Vanishes, The (1942)
Mark Of The Vampire (1935)
Twonky, The (1953)
Son Of Kong (1933)
Land That Time Forgot, The (1975
Poltergeist (1982
Hound Of The Baskervilles, The (1959)

*
October 25*
Doctor X (1932) 
Mystery Of The Wax Museum, The (1933)
Blob, The (1958)
Die, Monster, Die ! (1965)
Riders To The Stars (1954)
Nosferatu (1922)

*
October 27*
Poltergeist (1982)
Power, The (1968)
Haunting, The (1963) 
Village Of The Damned (1960) 
Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)

*October 30*
Mask Of Fu Manchu, The (1932)
Ghoul, The (1933)
Black Room, The (1935)
Walking Dead, The (1936)
Man They Could Not Hang, The (1939) 
Man With Nine Lives, The (1940)
Before I Hang (1940) 
Ape, The (1940)
Devil Commands, The (1941)
Isle Of The Dead (1945) 
Psycho (1960)
Zaat (1972) 
Swamp Thing (1982)
*
October 31*
Dead of Night (1945)
Haunting, The (1963) 
Abominable Dr. Phibes, The (1971)
Diary of a Madman (1963) 
Cat People (1942)
Curse of the Cat People, The (1944) 
Dr. Jekyll And Mr. Hyde (1941)
Murders in the Zoo (1933
Body Snatcher, The (1945) 
Circus of Horrors (1960)
Dr. Jekyll And Mr. Hyde (1932)
Son of Dr. Jekyll, The (1951)

http://www.tcm.com/schedule/index.jsp?startDate=10/01/2009&timezone=EST&cid=N


----------



## Otaku

Wow, what a lineup! Thanks for posting this, JT, my DVR is gonna be crowded in October!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, there are some major classics in that list!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*TCM Tonight!*

Head's up for all fans -

8:00 p.m.	The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms (1953)
9:30 p.m.	It Came From Beneath The Sea (1955)
11:00 p.m.	The Monster That Challenged The World (1957)
12:30 a.m.	Them! (1954)
2:30 a.m.	Shanks (1974)
4:15 a.m.	Mr. Sardonicus (1961)

http://www.tcm.com/schedule/index.jsp?startDate=03/12/2010&timezone=EST&cid=N


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, this is all on tonight? I am SOOO staying up late!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the heads up JT! Roxy and I watched most of them (it's nice to have a dvr).


----------



## SpectreTTM

Coming Up on the 26th of March

http://www.tcm.com/schedule/index.jsp?startDate=3/26/2010&timezone=EST&cid=N


----------



## Johnny Thunder

TCM tonight - "A Look Under The Big Top"

*Freaks (1932) *- The Tod Browning infamous classic
*Circus of Horrors (1960) *- Demented plastic surgeon + circus = well, horrors
*Berserk (1967)* - The Joan Crawford vehicle; not all that scary (besides her makeup and costuming)

http://www.tcm.com/schedule/index.jsp?startDate=07/16/2010&timezone=EST&cid=N


----------



## RoxyBlue

We might have to watch Freaks - it's a bit of a horror classic, I believe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You've never seen it? Well if not then give it a watch.


----------



## Spooky1

We just watched Freaks. That's one creepy movie.


----------



## debbie5

AHH!! I LOVE Freaks! I watched it when I was about 9 and I think it contributed to my sense of the absurd, interest in the way humans can be made in different ways, and the love of side shows!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Freaks" is interesting in that the two people who were the villains of the movie were the "normal" people. There is an all too human tendency to think that people who look different are in some way bad. Without being preachy, this movie puts you solidly on the side of the sideshow freaks who watch out for each other and are family to one another.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is the one filmed with people who had disablilities...right?

I'd like to see that one. Never have.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> That is the one filmed with people who had disablilities...right?
> 
> I'd like to see that one. Never have.


Yes, most of the cast consisted of actual sideshow performers.


----------



## Spooky1

King Kong is on right now and then the 1923 verson of The Hunchback of Notre Dame (with Lon Chaney)


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh...an insomniacs delight. (settling into recliner with a cozy blankie..)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Dang! I gotta get up in a few hours. Bedtime for me.


----------



## GothicCandle

interesting review about "Freaks"
http://www.silverscreenings.net/drama/review-of-freaks/
beware yall, it says its ILLEGAL to watch in some states?! 
I wonder when it will be on again, I want to see it.


----------



## Goblin

King Kong. (original)


----------



## Spooky1

"The Manster" and "The Killer Shrews" were on this morning. I only was able to catch a few minutes of Manster before going off to work. I need to clear up some space on my DVR so I can record some of the movies on TCM. 

"The Green Slime' comes on at noon for you folks at home today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

TCM has the October 2010 schedule up. There are tons of great flicks showing over the course of the month, and they kick it all off this Friday night with the Hammer Dracula flicks.

http://www.tcm.com/schedule/month/?cid=N&timezone=EST&oid=10/1/2010


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Tis the season for good classic horror flicks and great B sci-fi movies as well


----------



## Spooky1

Time to program the DVR!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx JT for sharing!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished watching "Horror of Dracula" and now we're watching "The Brides of Dracula".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hammer's *Mummy* flicks starting tonight at 8 p.m. EST!


----------



## Spooky1

Recorded 3 of the mummy movies on the DVR, now we just need to find time to watch them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Recorded 3 of the mummy movies on the DVR, now we just need to find time to watch them.


I say we open a bottle of wine and watch them tonight


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I say we open a bottle of wine and watch them tonight


Do mummys go good with wine?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I understand that mummies should be served with a nice merlot or they'll get all unraveled.


----------



## debbie5

I watched "Latin Lover" with a young Ricardo Montalban (a clip is on youtube)..he was one hot tamale in his day!! And Lana Turner is just delicious to look at. Okay- so it's not mummies, but...Ricardo had NICE ARMS! Meowwrrr.


----------



## Spooky1

Tonight (actually Saturday morning) at 4:15am TCM is showing "Night of the Lepus"!!!! DVR time!

Tonight's (10/22/2010) TCM Horror schedule:

8:00pm X The Unknown (1956)
A radioactive ooze terrorizes a remote Scottish village.

9:30pm Five Million Years To Earth (1968)
Subway excavations unearth a deadly force from beyond space and time.

11:15pm These Are the Damned (1963)
Children bred to survive a nuclear holocaust escape from a top-secret military facility.

1:00am Stranglers of Bombay, The (1960)
Interoffice politics complicate a British agent's fight to stop a murderous cult in India.

2:30am Boogens, The (1982)
Four vacationing college students unearth deadly creatures locked up in an abandoned mine.

4:15am Night Of The Lepus (1972)
Husband-and-wife scientists unwittingly unleash a horde of giant man-eating rabbits.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*TCM tonight*

Tonight on TCM - Them! Followed by The Cosmic Monsters, Tarantula, The Black Scorpion The Giant Claw, and The Wasp Woman!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Right there with you. Watching _Them_ right now and have the DVR set for record all night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching "Tarantula" and making comments about how the size of the spider isn't consistent through the movie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No matter how many times I see this, I still love the fact that it's Eastwood flying the jet plane!


----------

